# Canon officially announces the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

> MELVILLE, N.Y., September 5, 2018 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today introduced a new EF-M wide angle fixed-focal-length lens, the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM. The EF-M lens is both compact and lightweight, serving as an ideal addition for any photographer shooting with an EOS-M series camera. Entry and enthusiast-level photographers who are passionately seeking to take their photography skills to the next-level will find this lens to be a great addition for portraiture, landscapes or general travel photography.
> 
> “As Canon continues to expand the company’s EF-M lineup, it is very important that users are provided the tools they desire for a variety of shooting situations,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The new EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM lens delivers great image quality in a compact and lightweight form factor, allowing photographers to capture the images they envision when they pick up their camera.”...



Continue reading...


----------



## Woody (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally, the lens I've been waiting for...


----------



## smoothoperator (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes! At last!


----------



## fullstop (Sep 5, 2018)

wow. Really did not expect it to be this compact. Same diameter as all other EF-M lenses and just 5mm longer than EF 28/3.5 Macro and 10mm shorter than EF-M 18-55. Plus 43mm filter thread for a f/1.4 lens! Quite amazing. Of course it will be interesting to see reviews - eg. how much corner vignetting? 

USD 480 is steep, but price will come down considerably within a year, once pent-up demand is satisfied. 

Canon really has designed their mirrorfree "slim" mounts [EF-M and RF] really right and is now able to "deliver the goods" and fully leverage that advantage.


----------



## Tangent (Sep 5, 2018)

"Included accessories for the new lens are Canon lens cap E-43, lens hood ES-60 and lens case LP-1014. "

*They include the lens hood!!*  

That kinda implies that this is a quasi-L for ef-M, because only L glass gets the hood and a case included in Canonland. Hopefully more such lenses to come.


----------



## Bambel (Sep 5, 2018)

Lens hood included! It's a L!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 5, 2018)

Nice! Compact, includes the lens hood and shares the same filter size as the 22mm. What's not to love? I can't wait to see reviews for this lens while I wait for the price to settle down a bit.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

Bambel said:


> Lens hood included! It's a L!


The EF-M 28 Macro included the hood (because it's required to mount a filter). This includes a hood _and_ pouch. That's reserved for L lenses and select others (like the 70-300 DO).

Another break from EF-M tradition is the switch on the side – a focus distance limiter. Also, the metal mount seen in the first three lenses is back.


----------



## luka28 (Sep 5, 2018)

wow great lens, the price is steep so now need to wait again 
its compact, its got metal mount, just wow, wonder what are the next lenses in M lineup, 15 f2 would be crazy
this lens will get plenty of time on my M5


----------



## vjlex (Sep 5, 2018)

It's a bit steep here in Japan at 72,000 yen (about $650 USD). It went from a "must-buy" to a "do I really need this now that RF is the future... and at that price?" I'm sure it will be a great lens, but I'll hold off to see if the price drops. Particularly since I haven't yet figured out if I'm going to sink anymore money into EF-M.

UPDATE: Wow! It actually does call it an refers to it as 'almost' an L Lens on the Japanese press release (I haven't seen the English yet).


----------



## Bambel (Sep 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The EF-M 28 Macro included the hood (because it's required to mount a filter). This includes a hood _and_ pouch. That's reserved for L lenses and select others (like the 70-300 DO).
> 
> Another break from EF-M tradition is the switch on the side – a focus distance limiter. Also, the metal mount seen in the first three lenses is back.



Ah, i don't own the 28 macro so i didn't know that.

I was surprised that there is a focus limiter switch, but i fear that's because this lens will hunt for focus a lot and that way you can at least speed that up a bit.

B.


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 5, 2018)

This lens has me interested again in the M system. Might need to shop around for an M50 now...


----------



## espressino (Sep 5, 2018)

Bambel said:


> Lens hood included! It's a L!



The product pages of Canon UK and Canon Belgium say that the lens hood is an optional accessory. So this might be a typo (I think it happened with the EF-S 35mm Macro as well where some product description sites stated that the pouch was included).
Or maybe it's different for different markets 

https://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-stm-lens/


----------



## Bambel (Sep 5, 2018)

espressino said:


> The product pages of Canon UK and Canon Belgium say that the lens hood is an optional accessory. So this might be a typo (I think it happened with the EF-S 35mm Macro as well where some product description sites stated that the pouch was included).
> Or maybe it's different for different markets
> 
> https://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-stm-lens/



Honestly i don't care. Most of my hoods are 3rd party as the prices for Canons originals are rediculous. 

B.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

espressino said:


> The product pages of Canon UK and Canon Belgium say that the lens hood is an optional accessory. So this might be a typo (I think it happened with the EF-S 35mm Macro as well where some product description sites stated that the pouch was included).
> Or maybe it's different for different markets
> 
> https://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-stm-lens/


We'll see. Since Canon USA's press release says they're included, I'm sure they will be here. B&H lists hood and pouch as 'in the box'. 

Historically, hoods have been included with 'consumer' non-L lenses in some Asian markets.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 5, 2018)

The only drawback for me is the "wrong" focal length - I needed sth. around 50mm. But: It seems they done a lot of work to make it really good IQ wise with 14/8 lens elements and kept it compact. Plus the 1:4 maximum magnification is magnificent!
Funny: It shares the same concave outer surface of the front element!

So please give me (us?) a ~50mm sister lens and if it has only f/1.8 but IS for a similar price I will buy it!


----------



## Tangent (Sep 5, 2018)

We need more lenses to fill the enthusiast niche; this quasi-L, near-L, 32 1.4 is the next step in that direction. Add a mid-range zoom, something like a 15-70 f4 IS. It may even be that the 7D mk III never happens and will be a new mirrorless model.


----------



## JMZawodny (Sep 5, 2018)

Although this is apples to oranges, the MTF curves of this new lens are much improved compared to the EF 50/1.4 II or the first 12mm of the EF 35/1.4. Obviously it is much more difficult to do a full frame 35mm rather than optimizing for a 1.6x crop, but still this strikes me as impressive performance. Interestingly, the performance degrades when stopped down to f/8. Certainly a lot of aspheric magic at work here. On the crop censored M5 I have, this should be a good performer wide open as compared to the 50's on a FF body.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 5, 2018)

Repeat from an earlier thread. Next!

EF-M 32 f/1.4
EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS
EF-M 63 f/2.8 IS Macro
EF-M 17-50 f/4.0 IS


----------



## Tangent (Sep 5, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Repeat from an earlier thread. Next!
> ...
> EF-M 17-50 f/4.0 IS



From my knothole, I think I could live with EF-M 15-60 F4 IS [quasi-L, like the 32 1.4]. An efl of 24 to almost 100 would be OK. 55 minimum on the long end. Definitely 15 (efl 24) wide. Such a lens would make sense if EF-M starts having more enthusiast-oriented bodies (although arguably the M5 with D80-like features is already an enthusiast camera). If ef-s enthusiast dslr cameras are being eventually phased out they will need to offer more ef-m lenses like this. Seems kind of inevitable.

(f4 throughout the range, please, NOT 3.5-5.6!!!)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 5, 2018)

Canon: "A premium build and construction with a metal lens mount denotes a quality performer. "

Wow, that's a good surprise. I expected an all plastic cheapo lens. Now we just need a better standard zoom and an updated M5 with better build.

Btw, is Canon capable of manufacturing an M camera with access to the battery door when on tripod? Sony was able to do it on a tiny A6300.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 5, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Repeat from an earlier thread. Next!
> 
> EF-M 32 f/1.4
> EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS
> ...



With the current speed, we can wait 3 more years at least


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Btw, is Canon capable of manufacturing an M camera with access to the battery door when on tripod? Sony was able to do it on a tiny A6300.


Possibly, but why? A really long time lapse application? Otherwise, why not just open the clamp and change the battery/card?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Possibly, but why? A really long time lapse application? Otherwise, why not just open the clamp and change the battery/card?


Why? Because then don't have to unscrew and remove the quick release plate every single time i want to replace the tiny battery. When shooting product pictures for hours in studio or landscapes. 

It's just ignorance from Canon's part, they could easily modify the battery door design.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Why? Because then don't have to unscrew and remove the quick release plate every single time i want to replace the tiny battery. When shooting product pictures for hours in studio or landscapes.
> 
> It's just ignorance from Canon's part, they could easily modify the battery door design.



So you don't need to remove it from the tripod (although that's what you initially stated), you just have an issue with the quick release plate. Perhaps ignorance is involved, but not on Canon's part. I've used a Hejnar 0.8" plate (Arca Swiss-compatible, works on my RRS clamps) on the EOS M, M2, and M6. It allows the battery door to open fully.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 6, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Why? Because then don't have to unscrew and remove the quick release plate every single time i want to replace the tiny battery. When shooting product pictures for hours in studio or landscapes.
> 
> It's just ignorance from Canon's part, they could easily modify the battery door design.


If you have a camera plate that won't allow access to your battery door, then you have the wrong camera plate.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> So you don't need to remove it from the tripod (although that's what you initially stated), you just have an issue with the quick release plate. Perhaps ignorance is involved, but not on Canon's part. I've used a Hejnar 0.8" plate (Arca Swiss-compatible, works on my RRS clamps) on the EOS M, M2, and M6. It allows the battery door to open fully.



Yes, obviously have to remove it from tripod also if the plate blocking the door. 

You found one tiny plate which works. So what about a slightly bigger one? I have a geared macro head with a slightly bigger plate. 
I'm only asking Canon to move the door hinge slightly further from the tripod mount.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 6, 2018)

A bit steep in price, but I'm sure the upcoming photo examples will show this lens's real worth. With that said, I'm still really looking forward to getting this little portrait lens in the near future!  That and the upcoming EOS M5 II to finally replace my M2 as a primary camera body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2018)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Yes, obviously have to remove it from tripod also if the plate blocking the door.
> 
> You found one tiny plate which works. So what about a slightly bigger one? I have a geared macro head with a slightly bigger plate.
> I'm only asking Canon to move the door hinge slightly further from the tripod mount.


I see. The fact remains, there are plates that allow the battery door to open. Not one, many. Including a full size, modular L-bracket for the M5 from RRS. Perhaps you simply chose a poor plate/clamp system. I made that mistake initially, with Manfrotto. Arca-compatible has been a much better choice, as I can mount cameras from a PowerShot S100 to a 1D X, or a 600/4 lens, to anything from a Blackrapid strap or Spider Holster to a macro rail, ballhead, pano head or gimbal. 

But I wonder..._have_ you asked Canon? Or have you merely come to a Canon-independent forum to whine and call Canon ignorant for not reading your mind and modifying their camera designs accordingly?


----------



## Tangent (Sep 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> So you don't need to remove it from the tripod (although that's what you initially stated), you just have an issue with the quick release plate. Perhaps ignorance is involved, but not on Canon's part. I've used a Hejnar 0.8" plate (Arca Swiss-compatible, works on my RRS clamps) on the EOS M, M2, and M6. It allows the battery door to open fully.


Thanks, NeuroAnatomist! -- you get the most useful post of the day award! That's exactly the sort of Arca plate I have been looking for to put on my my M6, and did not want a super-expensive plate. Just ordered a 0.8 wide from Hejnar on ebay for $22 with free shipping, not too bad. To OP, This has three slots, so if it needed to be offset to the side it could be.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 6, 2018)

Tangent said:


> From my knothole, I think I could live with EF-M 15-60 F4 IS [quasi-L, like the 32 1.4]. An efl of 24 to almost 100 would be OK. 55 minimum on the long end. Definitely 15 (efl 24) wide. Such a lens would make sense if EF-M starts having more enthusiast-oriented bodies (although arguably the M5 with D80-like features is already an enthusiast camera). If ef-s enthusiast dslr cameras are being eventually phased out they will need to offer more ef-m lenses like this. Seems kind of inevitable.
> 
> *(f4 throughout the range, please, NOT 3.5-5.6!!!)*


Same here! I definitely dislike the EF-M 18-55 for this while it is a reasonably good lens if you do not want or if you cannot bring more stuff with you or if you do not like to switch lenses (on the beach e.g.).

But I disagree with one point: I would leave out the 15mm because I am more or less tele oriented. To satisfy both ranges I would propose two lenses:

EF-M f/4 15-60 IS and (seemless combo with e.g. 55-200, small gap with 70-200)
EF-M f/4 25-100 IS (overlap with 70-200, seemless with 100-400)

both providing at least 1:4 maximum reproduction ratio.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2018)

> The EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM will be available for purchase in late September 2018 for an estimated retail price of $479.99



Amazon US is listing it for preorder, but at *$780* (not 3rd party, direct from Amazon). B&H and Adorama have it at $479, will start taking preorders on 9/12.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 6, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Amazon US is listing it for preorder, but at *$780* (not 3rd party, direct from Amazon). B&H and Adorama have it at $479, will start taking preorders on 9/12.



Most likely just an error, and will hopefully be fixed ASAP.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 6, 2018)

Suitable little Arca plates that don't obstruct battery door on Canon EOS M can be had for as little as € 4,99
I am using a "Mengs"-branded TY-C10 plate, same plate is sold under many different names on Amazon. It has 3 slots for positioning and an anti-twist lip. In the mid-position slot [centered with optical axis] battery door on my EOS M just opens wide enough to switch battery.


----------



## dkangel (Sep 7, 2018)

My Wish List:


EF-M 53 f/1.4 IS
EF-M 63 f/2.8 IS Macro
EF-M 10-22 f/2.8
EF-M 15-44 f/2.8 IS
EF-M 44-125 f/2.8 IS


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Amazon US is listing it for preorder, but at *$780* (not 3rd party, direct from Amazon). B&H and Adorama have it at $479, will start taking preorders on 9/12.


I contacted Amazon, looks like they've pulled the listing. Hopefully they put it back up at the correct price.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 7, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Suitable little Arca plates that don't obstruct battery door on Canon EOS M can be had for as little as € 4,99
> I am using a "Mengs"-branded TY-C10 plate, same plate is sold under many different names on Amazon. It has 3 slots for positioning and an anti-twist lip. In the mid-position slot [centered with optical axis] battery door on my EOS M just opens wide enough to switch battery.



Thanks, will check them out


----------



## bf (Sep 8, 2018)

So this lens got lost in announcements of R and Z cameras! I'll get it as soon as a promotion is offered.


----------



## overniven (Sep 8, 2018)

I think this lens looks really nice. I've had a lot of fun with the M5 and the 28mm Macro and the 22mm. Looks like they're gradually working their way up the chain on their primes. What's next a 53mm, 65mm and an 85mm? 

It's hard to tell for sure if they have any kind of real commitment to M, but I'd love to see another M5/M6 but with quite a bit better built quality. I'm not sure how much attention it will get with more resources needed to bring EOS R up to speed.


----------



## bdbender4 (Sep 10, 2018)

FWIW I am just a hobbyist, taking photos to please myself and my friends, not a pro at all, but have been at it for over 50 years. Most recently I've been waiting for Canon to step up to EF-M, since I got my M5 to replace an M in December 2016. Some of the EF-M lenses are fine-if-slow, the 11-22 and 22 are more-than-fine, a Zeiss 25mm f/2 Distagon on the EF adapter is terrific. But it's all pretty much "making do". 

In the meantime I had a fairly full Canon EF system, and a very full Fuji X system, although earlier this year I cleaned house and they are both gone. I am neither a Nikon nor Canon nor Fuji fanboy, having used all three of these digital systems during the past 12 years or so. 

Here is the long-rumored 32mm f/1.4 EF-M at last - hooray! - but where is the rumored M5 Mark 2 body? For me, the absence of an updated body does not bode well, so the timing of this lens is just exactly too late with the release of the EOS R and Nikon Z6/7 systems. Having cleaned house of camera gear recently, as noted, and with EF-M seeming to fall by the wayside, I am in a good place to start fresh with either the Canon RF or Nikon Z system.

There is no doubt that Canon is better at marketing than Nikon - Winnie the Pooh is better at marketing than Nikon. But Nikon has actually provided two bodies with detailed specs, and a real Fuji-style lens roadmap, where Canon has provided one body, plus little but more food for speculation, per this thread. The way I read it, Canon is out there with _marketing_ while Nikon, despite their faults, is out there with pretty good _information_.

While both companies have also released 4 new lenses, only one of the Canon lenses appeals to me as practical: the 24-105. The others are two showcases plus another short small macro. Not sure what Canon's thing is about short small macros lately, but I already have the EF-M one... Nikon is out there with one showcase lens, plus three that are practical. The bottom line is that I pre-ordered a Z6 with the f/4 24-70. Smaller, lighter, and $800 less expensive (!?) than the EOS R with f/4 24-105. No disrespect to Canon, but consumers make choices - this consumer anyway - based on information, not speculation.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I contacted Amazon, looks like they've pulled the listing. Hopefully they put it back up at the correct price.


They put it back up this morning, still at $780, I contacted them again and they pulled the listing (again). This evening they put it back up at $479.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 12, 2018)

bdbender4 said:


> FWIW I am just a hobbyist, taking photos to please myself and my friends, not a pro at all, but have been at it for over 50 years. Most recently I've been waiting for Canon to step up to EF-M, since I got my M5 to replace an M in December 2016. Some of the EF-M lenses are fine-if-slow, the 11-22 and 22 are more-than-fine, a Zeiss 25mm f/2 Distagon on the EF adapter is terrific. But it's all pretty much "making do".
> 
> In the meantime I had a fairly full Canon EF system, and a very full Fuji X system, although earlier this year I cleaned house and they are both gone. I am neither a Nikon nor Canon nor Fuji fanboy, having used all three of these digital systems during the past 12 years or so.
> 
> ...



You do realize that the M5 has only been out for two years now. Releasing an M5ll so soon would be uncharacteristically swift for Canon. What do you find lacking in the M5? Granted, weather-sealing and faster AF/FPS would be nice, but I think those things will appear sooner on more "enthusiast/pro" crop cameras with the R mount. Personally, I find the M5 sufficient for what I want the camera for, though I would appreciate the lenses I listed above. I find the lens selection to be more limiting than the body. YMMV. Good luck with the dark side...


----------



## Rocky (Sep 13, 2018)

Adorama priced it at $349


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2018)

Rocky said:


> Adorama priced it at $349


Shows $479 now.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 13, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Shows $479 now.


WOW. looks like buying a used car


----------



## fullstop (Sep 13, 2018)

in germany it is generally listed at MSRP € 529,- / but not listed at amazon yet. 

price will fall a lot rather soon. 500 is a bad joke for a crop "normal" prime lens. it'll likely come down to a more reasonable € 299 in "spring 2019 cash-back season".


----------



## fullstop (Sep 13, 2018)

brad-man said:


> You do realize that the M5 has only been out for two years now. Releasing an M5ll so soon would be uncharacteristically swift for Canon. What do you find lacking in the M5? Granted, weather-sealing and faster AF/FPS would be nice, but I think those things will appear sooner on more "enthusiast/pro" crop cameras with the R mount. Personally, I find the M5 sufficient for what I want the camera for, though I would appreciate the lenses I listed above. I find the lens selection to be more limiting than the body.



EOS M5 / M6 are in dire need of an upgrade ever since M50 was launched, offering better specs at half the price.

generally much better AF (tracking, Servo-) including Eye-AF is at top of list. basically just look at M50 and at Fuji XT-3 and you know immediately where M5/M6 need serious improvement. i'd welcome an M5 II "pure stills" version with no video recording priced at 999.- wheras the hybrid 4k video version should be priced at 1499 like the XT-3. 

i don't find EF-M lens selection "limiting" at all. in reality it is best-in-class performance/value of all crop systems. i will happily chose EF-M lineup any day over all the 99 dwarf-sensor mFT lenses, all FF-priced Fuji crop lenses and over the the entire assortment of mostly ho-hum Sony E-lenses.

love my 10-22, 22, 18-55 and 55-200. small, light, good IQ, dirt-cheap. hard to beat that combination. 

only EF-M lens missing is a moderately fast tele prime eg EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM. hope it will come next, now that the f/1.4 crowd is served.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 13, 2018)

fullstop said:


> EOS M5 / M6 are in dire need of an upgrade ever since M50 was launched, offering better specs at half the price.
> 
> generally much better AF (tracking, Servo-) including Eye-AF is at top of list. basically just look at M50 and at Fuji XT-3 and you know immediately where M5/M6 need serious improvement. i'd welcome an M5 II "pure stills" version with no video recording priced at 999.- wheras the hybrid 4k video version should be priced at 1499 like the XT-3.



Agreed, the M5 and M6 are outdated now that the M50 is out. The M50 may be lacking some knobs and buttons, but it's more advanced features like the fully articulating screen, revised sensor, better processor, better AF tracking (face + eye), 4K recording, electronic shutter, and slightly higher burst rate would really help an M5 Mark II and Mark M6 II stay competitive in the ever growing mirrorless camera market. The M3 and M10 were updated about two years after their initial launch, so it would be out of place for Canon not to update the M6 and M5 pretty soon. And seeing as the M6 and M5 are at the top of the M system, these would be Canon's mirrorless APS-C cameras to get full 4K recording (no crop) with Duel Pixel AF.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh crap on a cracker! The ES-60 lens hood is not listed as an included accessory and Canon wants $55 for it. I feel the love slipping away


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm hoping Canon sticks to their word (but that little * stating price, availability and specifications subject to change certainly gives them an out) 



> *Availability and Pricing*
> 
> The EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM will be available for purchase in late September 2018 for an estimated retail price of $479.99*. *Included accessories *for the new lens are Canon lens cap E-43, *lens hood ES-60* and lens case LP-1014.



Either way, the decision is made because if the hood is included that information is already printed on the packaging materials. I will say I think it would be odd for them to include the pouch but not include the hood.

Hopefully this will be clarified before the lens ships. If not, I'm not going to order the hood unless/until the lens arrives without it.


----------



## fullstop (Sep 13, 2018)

well, Canon.de states [in German] "optionally available lens hood" ... 
https://www.canon.de//lenses/ef-m-32mm-f-1-4-stm-lens/specifications/


> Optional erhältliche Streulichtblende



ES-60 is listed at € 29,- retail
https://geizhals.at/canon-es-60-gegenlichtblende-2440c001-a1881364.html


----------



## fullstop (Sep 13, 2018)

another reason why - if at all - i'll pick one up for cheap in "hardly used, mint condition, complete with lens hood" once early n00b adopters move to FF EOS RF within a year and ditch all their crop EF-M lenses when they find out - much to their surprise - that EF-M is not compatible ...


----------



## brad-man (Sep 21, 2018)

As I'm a bit impatient for feedback, I was wondering if anyone's lens had shipped yet. Everyone has them in stock except B&H, presumably because they already sold out of their first allotment. I'm also curious to see whether the brave preorder crowd get their lens hoods included...


----------



## dcm (Sep 22, 2018)

Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## dcm (Sep 22, 2018)

Arrived in the mail today from Amazon. Lens only. Optional accessories listed on the box include the es-60 and lp-1014. Guess I need to order the lens hood after all.

Takes me back 36 years to my first DSLR. I like the feel in my hands. The M5/EFM32f1.4 is slightly smaller than my A1/FD50f1.4 combo, a bit larger than my first digital cameras, the G1 and G6.

First test shots look great. Now to dig out those 43mm ND and CPL filters I got for the 22f2 but never used.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 23, 2018)

dcm said:


> Arrived in the mail today from Amazon. Lens only. Optional accessories listed on the box include the es-60 and lp-1014. Guess I need to order the lens hood after all.
> 
> Takes me back 36 years to my first DSLR. I like the feel in my hands. The M5/EFM32f1.4 is slightly smaller than my A1/FD50f1.4 combo, a bit larger than my first digital cameras, the G1 and G6.
> 
> First test shots look great. Now to dig out those 43mm ND and CPL filters I got for the 22f2 but never used.


Thanks for the feedback. I also bought a CPL for the 22 that is virginal Another bonus for the M series is filters are waaay cheaper than for Ls. If you've got the time and inclination, some photos would be nice...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2018)

Mine should arrive on Tuesday. 



dcm said:


> Arrived in the mail today from Amazon. Lens only. Optional accessories listed on the box include the es-60 and lp-1014. Guess I need to order the lens hood after all.


Thanks. B&H still lists the pouch as 'in the box.'


----------



## mensaf (Sep 24, 2018)

They cheaped out on the lens hood and pouch, but I've been shooting with it all weekend and this damn thing is a gamechanger for me. I might even part ways with my 85mm F1.4 L, but I'm going to calm down a bit before listing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2018)

mensaf said:


> They cheaped out on the lens hood and pouch, but I've been shooting with it all weekend and this damn thing is a gamechanger for me. I might even part ways with my 85mm F1.4 L, but I'm going to calm down a bit before listing.


How does a 32/1.4 replace an 85/1.4?


----------



## mensaf (Sep 24, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> How does a 32/1.4 replace an 85/1.4?



The image differences between 51mm and 93mm (worth noting it sits on a speedbooster) are negligible. It's significantly lighter, just as sharp, and it feels like the AF is faster on this, though that may be because the 85mm is working through a custom SB.

Worth noting that I rarely take photos. With the Canon adapter, maybe I'll keep it around to have something with some range to it, but beyond that it throws off the balance of their mirrorless cameras and eliminates the tiny footprint advantage they have when out and about, especially by any DC landmarks.


----------



## overniven (Sep 25, 2018)

I picked up the 32mm lens and only have taken a few in house shots. Now, I am just hoping for something like a native 85mm. 
It works pretty well wide open.

Cat-EF-M-32mm-F1.4-1-60th


----------



## brad-man (Sep 26, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mine should arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Thanks. B&H still lists the pouch as 'in the box.'


Any first thoughts other than "damn there's no pouch or lens hood"?


----------



## mensaf (Sep 26, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Any first thoughts other than "damn there's no pouch or lens hood"?



Made this before work this morning for what it's worth. Looking forward to putting it through its paces this weekend though: 




It is a very unscientific first look at the lens.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 27, 2018)

mensaf said:


> Made this before work this morning for what it's worth. Looking forward to putting it through its paces this weekend though:
> 
> It is a very unscientific first look at the lens.


Thanks for that! I've done very little video and never even considered doing any at night. Your night-time footage turned out remarkably well. I will most certainly be picking up this lens when the price settles down. By then there should be some quality second-party lens hoods available as well. It is certainly disappointing that Canon chose to not include weather sealing in the M series, but that's the market.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Any first thoughts other than "damn there's no pouch or lens hood"?


So far, I'm impressed. Very good IQ, even wide open. Build is good (lack of weathersealing notwithstanding), similar to the first three EF-M lenses (18-55, 22, 11-22). Only complaint so far is that the manual focus throw is seriously long.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> So far, I'm impressed. Very good IQ, even wide open. Build is good (lack of weathersealing notwithstanding), similar to the first three EF-M lenses (18-55, 22, 11-22). Only complaint so far is that the manual focus throw is seriously long.


Glad to hear it looks good wide open. This is more important since Canon chose to not include IS. Interesting comment about the long throw though, since that's usually reserved for manual focus and macro lenses. Is the the lens fast to AF? I suppose that's why they felt the need to include the focus limiter switch. I don't know if I'm more excited about this lens or that EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS that Canon will announce soon...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2018)

brad-man said:


> Glad to hear it looks good wide open. This is more important since Canon chose to not include IS. Interesting comment about the long throw though, since that's usually reserved for manual focus and macro lenses. Is the the lens fast to AF? I suppose that's why they felt the need to include the focus limiter switch. I don't know if I'm more excited about this lens or that EF-M 53 f/1.8 IS that Canon will announce soon...


AF is actually reasonably fast. It's maybe just slightly faster than the M22/2. With STM lenses and their focus by wire nature, focus throw is what the camera/lens firmware says it should be. Many newer M lenses have a variable throw where if you turn the ring fast the throw is shorter than if you turn the ring slowly. The M32 seems to lack that feature (which admittedly takes some getting used to), and that makes the throw seem even longer. It's something Canon could change with a firmware update if they want.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 28, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> AF is actually reasonably fast. It's maybe just slightly faster than the M22/2. With STM lenses and their focus by wire nature, focus throw is what the camera/lens firmware says it should be. Many newer M lenses have a variable throw where if you turn the ring fast the throw is shorter than if you turn the ring slowly. The M32 seems to lack that feature (which admittedly takes some getting used to), and that makes the throw seem even longer. It's something Canon could change with a firmware update if they want.


Faster AF than the 22 is quick enough for pretty much anything I'll be using the M5 for. I have the first four M lenses and haven't noticed the variable throw feature, either because they are too old, I am too old, or I just don't MF very often. That does bring up an interesting thought though. Any camera/lens combo that is FBW could have firmware introduced enabling complete customization of the action of the focus ring. Not really of interest to me, but it may be for some. I prefer to pick the focus point and let the lens do the rest. Just lazy I guess. Still, this combination should make for a formidable street camera.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 29, 2018)

I really like my M50 and was looking fwd to picking up the EF-M 32mm but, after watching a few recent YT videos reviewing it, the autofocus looks pretty slow for a lens that costs almost $500.00. Adding to that, this is a proprietary lens that cannot be used on anything but M series cameras, so I'm now leaning more toward picking up a fast EF prime lens, which I can use on all my Canon bodies.


----------



## smoothoperator (Oct 29, 2018)

canonmike said:


> I really like my M50 and was looking fwd to picking up the EF-M 32mm but, after watching a few recent YT videos reviewing it, the autofocus looks pretty slow for a lens that costs almost $500.00. Adding to that, this is a proprietary lens that cannot be used on anything but M series cameras, so I'm now leaning more toward picking up a fast EF prime lens, which I can use on all my Canon bodies.



I have the lens since a while and to be honest I expected more out of it, especially in low light. So you've got a good point not getting this lens. I feel it's the last 'effort' from Canon to give something to M users but I think the whole M system will be gone soon anyways.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 29, 2018)

smoothoperator said:


> I have the lens since a while and to be honest I expected more out of it, especially in low light. So you've got a good point not getting this lens. I feel it's the last 'effort' from Canon to give something to M users but I think the whole M system will be gone soon anyways.


Thks for sharing your personal experience with this lens.


----------



## mensaf (Oct 29, 2018)

Slow autofocus? More from low light? Are we talking about the same lens here? The lack of IS is all that's missing from handheld low light photography and autofocus is as fast as the 85mm F1.4L IS


----------



## mensaf (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm doing a follow up video in the next day or two after using it on three paid jobs for video and photos taken on two-weekend trips. The only thing it's missing to make it the perfect lens is IS. It is perfect beyond that.


----------



## canonmike (Nov 1, 2018)

mensaf said:


> I'm doing a follow up video in the next day or two after using it on three paid jobs for video and photos taken on two-weekend trips. The only thing it's missing to make it the perfect lens is IS. It is perfect beyond that.


Please let us know when you post that video. I'd like to see your take on it, especially if you can show us it's as fast as an EF prime. The YT videos I've seen, so far, show otherwise. Make a believer out of us. I can only hope you're right, by golly.


----------



## canonmike (Nov 1, 2018)

Sibir Lupus said:


> Agreed, the M5 and M6 are outdated now that the M50 is out. The M50 may be lacking some knobs and buttons, but it's more advanced features like the fully articulating screen, revised sensor, better processor, better AF tracking (face + eye), 4K recording, electronic shutter, and slightly higher burst rate would really help an M5 Mark II and Mark M6 II stay competitive in the ever growing mirrorless camera market. The M3 and M10 were updated about two years after their initial launch, so it would be out of place for Canon not to update the M6 and M5 pretty soon. And seeing as the M6 and M5 are at the top of the M system, these would be Canon's mirrorless APS-C cameras to get full 4K recording (no crop) with Duel Pixel AF.


One can only help you are right. Meanwhile, I'm very happy with my M50. Unbelievable, how powerful such a small camera can be, albeit not perfect, as somebody else pointed out. I think it's one of the biggest Canon bargains out there. Moreover, it takes better photos than my gen 1 7D.


----------



## canonmike (Nov 1, 2018)

overniven said:


> I picked up the 32mm lens and only have taken a few in house shots. Now, I am just hoping for something like a native 85mm.
> It works pretty well wide open.
> 
> Cat-EF-M-32mm-F1.4-1-60th


Will look fwd to hearing of your experience(s) with it, especially the auto focus speed.


----------



## mensaf (Nov 2, 2018)

canonmike said:


> Please let us know when you post that video. I'd like to see your take on it, especially if you can show us it's as fast as an EF prime. The YT videos I've seen, so far, show otherwise. Make a believer out of us. I can only hope you're right, by golly.



Hey bud,

I've been super busy so I wasn't able to do this properly, but I wanted to get this out to you so you can see how fast it is.






Cheers


----------



## canonmike (Nov 4, 2018)

mensaf said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I've been super busy so I wasn't able to do this properly, but I wanted to get this out to you so you can see how fast it is.
> 
> ...


Looks like the focus is doing alright for you. Thks for posting.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 5, 2018)

smoothoperator said:


> I have the lens since a while and to be honest I expected more out of it, especially in low light. So you've got a good point not getting this lens. I feel it's the last 'effort' from Canon to give something to M users but I think the whole M system will be gone soon anyways.


Since I intend to buy this lens and you already own it, I would very much like to hear how this lens failed to meet your expectations. It is the fastest ASP-C lens ever released by Canon and by all I have read thus far it is sharp wide open. Since I don't share your belief in the (foreseeable) future discontinuation of the M series, that aspect wont be a consideration of mine.


----------



## dcm (Nov 14, 2018)

Finally received the ES-60 lens hood from Canon. Almost as long as the lens which I like since the front element is set back pretty far. With this much protection I can ditch the filter.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 11, 2018)

Adobe now has lens profiles for the 32mm in todays release: https://helpx.adobe.com/camera-raw/kb/supported-lenses.html


----------

